

Unleash the potential of animatronic toys - gurtak
http://www.indiegogo.com/CUI

======
gurtak
Thought by many to be an April Fool's this simple piece of tech could
revolutionize the market. Among our many ideas are the user-programmable toys
we've wanted but never got. Add this to their social communities and wireless
connectivity, we think we have a winner.

